# Craftsman Snowblower Drive Belt Keeps coming off. Help Please



## cadasilva (Jan 30, 2019)

Model # 31AE5HTG799
247.88790


The drive belt keeps coming off my snow blower. I've replaced the belt and the new one comes off as well within seconds of it being started. 
Has anyone tried a fix like the one in this video on a craftsman machine? 




The video shows a Ariens machine but I do have a bolt that I can use for the locknut he is using in the video. On my machine the bolt is lower then the Ariens and I need to take off the belly pan to get at it. To me it looks like it would shim it the same way he is doing on the Ariens. 


I bought this machine new back in 2007, and this is the only issue I have ever had with it. I've changed the oil and plug a couple times and belts once. but that's been it.


Thank you in advance! 
Carlos


I attached a screen shot of the area I'm talking about on my machine


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF cadasilva

.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

That would be a get it by fix until you can actually make a repair. 
I would first make sure that return spring #60 is good not stretched, missing or broken. 
The swing plate has bushings on the pivot arms # 37 that can be worn out or missing , also the pivot arms on the swing plate # 35 can be bent or broken. 
The entire swing plate can be replaced. also pulley bearing and spacer could be worn out. 
All said you can shim that bolt with a nut, however there is wear or damage that would not be addressed properly for lasting use.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

To add one other thing you may want to check the top frame where your engine bolts down, especially the drive end (pulley end) we have seen on some units that the top frame has sagged or bent from stress and let the pulley end of the engine drop down which puts the pulleys out of alignment.


----------



## cadasilva (Jan 30, 2019)

Lottstodo said:


> That would be a get it by fix until you can actually make a repair.
> I would first make sure that return spring #60 is good not stretched, missing or broken.
> The swing plate has bushings on the pivot arms # 37 that can be worn out or missing , also the pivot arms on the swing plate # 35 can be bent or broken.
> The entire swing plate can be replaced. also pulley bearing and spacer could be worn out.
> All said you can shim that bolt with a nut, however there is wear or damage that would not be addressed properly for lasting use.


Thank you for the that, I agree the nut would be temporary fix, and that I need to repair the real issue. I might try the nut to get me through the winter and do the real repair in the spring as I don't have a heated area to work in. I will be checking Items #60, #37, & #35 tomorrow. 
I'm assuming when you say The Pulley Bearing and spacer those would be #77 & #78? I will look at that as well. I will reply with what I find.

Thank you!


----------



## cadasilva (Jan 30, 2019)

Lottstodo said:


> To add one other thing you may want to check the top frame where your engine bolts down, especially the drive end (pulley end) we have seen on some units that the top frame has sagged or bent from stress and let the pulley end of the engine drop down which puts the pulleys out of alignment.


This might be a stupid question, but how do I check if the frame is bent? 
I have taken the machine through some tough snow banks and heavy snow, so I could see this being a possibility.


----------



## cadasilva (Jan 30, 2019)

Just a quick update. I tried adding the "shim" nut to the bolt similar to the video and that seems to be working so far, although I have not used it under load yet, i only drove it around the driveway. The drive belt has stayed on with this temp fix.
When the weather is warmer, I will replace the spring and bearings as well as the rubber drive wheel. hopefully those will be the more permanent fix.


----------

